# Want to trade cbe tech hybrid



## SR-1 (Jan 9, 2011)

I want to trade or sell my cbe tech hybrid. it is setup as a single pin but I have extra pins to set it up as a multi pin as well. im looking to trade for a rangefinder or a carter simple 1, too simple or 1st choice thumb release. I may consider trades for other thumb releases or archery gear as well.


----------

